# burying downed trees



## Stihl Alive (Sep 28, 2008)

I went to a lady's home the other day to look at some small trees she wanted removed. She was very concerned about what I planned to to with the remains. I told her I could cut them up and pile them, or haul it all off for an additional fee. She pointed to abig pile of dirt in the neighboring lot (her cousin) and said the company that cleared their trees dug a huge hole with a back ho and just dumped all the log in there. It was very unsightly and this lady was concerned I was going to do the same thing. Have any of you ever practiced this or seen people do it?


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 28, 2008)

I've seen it done, but it is illegal in Mass.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 29, 2008)

Husky137 said:


> I've seen it done, but it is illegal in Mass.



illegal? Mass has a lot of weird laws. 

Seems to me it would be just as much work to tow the tractor there and dig the whole then load the wood and haul it off or just burn it.


----------



## motoroilmccall (Sep 29, 2008)

Illegal here in NY too. Brush piles or any unwanted wood cannot be buried. most of it gets picked up by people who burn anyways, the rest is burned on the landing, or dozed into piles and burned.


----------



## masterarbor (Sep 29, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> Seems to me it would be just as much work to tow the tractor there and dig the whole then load the wood and haul it off or just burn it.



no kidding


----------



## A. Stanton (Sep 29, 2008)

My builder did it at my house. The hole continues to sink 21 years later, even after dumping about 4 yards of dirt in it.


----------



## computeruser (Sep 29, 2008)

Husky137 said:


> I've seen it done, but it is illegal in Mass.



In what context does this law apply? Can't figure how it's anybody's business if I want to bury my own stuff in my own yard, though I could see the problems in the context of a logging operation.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 29, 2008)

computeruser said:


> In what context does this law apply? Can't figure how it's anybody's business if I want to bury my own stuff in my own yard, though I could see the problems in the context of a logging operation.



that's what I was thinking. Its still legal here to bury your dead in your yard if you want to.


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 29, 2008)

A. Stanton said:


> My builder did it at my house. The hole continues to sink 21 years later, even after dumping about 4 yards of dirt in it.



Which is why it is against the law here. Who wants to buy a house and discover that the previous owner buried stumps and brush, creating sinkholes.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 29, 2008)

that would be John Hoadley outta West Chester again. He had hisself a hole at least 80 feet deep, 50 feet across. Add in the 600 triaxle of dirt he had piled at the edges and that would take you to over a 100 feet of prime subteranean dumping ground fit for all manner of sordid debris.
He dug his hole in an old cemetary north of WC on 100 probably down there right now dozing it over the top. If you rolled in while dumping, well, God bless ya.


----------



## johninky (Sep 30, 2008)

I see it done all the time here in KY. Years ago when in FL I had a summer job cleaning up after tract houses where constructed. All the scrap inside the houses along with empty paint cans and joint compound and anything else found inside the houses was just tossed outside where a dozer came along and pushed all of it into dug holes. I believe this is still a common practice in new subdivisions. Probably explains all those depresions I see in subdivisions with a few years on them.


----------



## juststumps (Sep 30, 2008)

computeruser said:


> In what context does this law apply? Can't figure how it's anybody's business if I want to bury my own stuff in my own yard, though I could see the problems in the context of a logging operation.



sink holes and termites, are just 2 of the reasons !!!


----------



## treeman82 (Sep 30, 2008)

I've seen it done before. I don't like working around those types of jobs. Looks bad, and it's FAR more work and expense in the end versus just doing the job properly from the start.


----------



## masiman (Oct 1, 2008)

treeman82 said:


> I've seen it done before. I don't like working around those types of jobs. Looks bad, and it's FAR more work and expense in the end versus just doing the job properly from the start.



I agree, but it's not their work and expense. That's why they do it.


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Oct 1, 2008)

computeruser said:


> In what context does this law apply? Can't figure how it's anybody's business if I want to bury my own stuff in my own yard, though I could see the problems in the context of a logging operation.





building code


----------



## deezulsmoke (Oct 2, 2008)

I will probably get flamed for this but oh well LOL. From an engineering standpoint it is very bad. Take into consideration what will happen if someone comes along and purchases that land and decides to build a new structure, road, or highway and the foundation is on top of the decaying logs under the ground. :smoking:


----------



## im2tall (Oct 2, 2008)

I have heard the cure for our pine beetle infested wood is to bury it. Don't know how they expect you to bury a forrest.


----------



## Grace Tree (Oct 2, 2008)

im2tall said:


> I have heard the cure for our pine beetle infested wood is to bury it. Don't know how they expect you to bury a forrest.
> 
> You don't bury the wood. You bury the beetle.
> 'Lil Beetle Coffin


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 3, 2008)

Shouldn't we at least have some professional priest come in and say a few words over the deceased before we move on with our lives?

It just seems sort of barbaric to just cut these living beings up into tiny pieces and bury them without saying anything. 

Ohh the treemanity!!!


----------

